# rutenständer selber bauen



## daniel2501 (9. Dezember 2010)

hy 
undzwar will ich mir jetzt einen rutenständer
bauen damit jetzt endlich meine angeln im 
keller schön geortnet sind ich dachte
an einem rutenständer mit ca 20 angelplätze 
erweitern kann mann ihn ja selber 
jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr irgendwelche 
vorschläge für mich habt 
das währe echt klasse
es sollte nicht so billig aussehen


----------



## Bobster (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

Meine Ruten stehen nicht, sie hängen....an der Wand


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

Hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173770

findest du Ideen und Bilder . . .#h


----------



## NickAdams (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

Ich habe einfach Gerätehalter aus dem Baumarkt an der Holzvertäfelung angeschraubt. Billig und schnell!

So long,

Nick


----------



## daniel2501 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

hy 
ja deine seite war sehr hilfreich 
was ich auf jedenfall machen werde ist der rollenhalter
und der blinker und wobbler halter
das gefällt mir echt
gut hast das gemacht
aber die rutenhalter gefallen mir nicht 
das muss ich mich wohl doch noch umschauen
weil bei mir im keller ist nicht so viel platz 
deswegen sollte er klein sein aber auch einiges reinpassen


----------



## Jennic (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

Vielleicht noch ein Duden-Regal bauen....


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

meiner sieht *so* aus .... #h


----------



## Sueger (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> hy
> undzwar will ich mir jetzt einen rutenständer
> bauen damit jetzt endlich meine angeln im
> keller schön geortnet sind ich dachte
> ...


 

Guckst Du Bild vom 12.1.2010 bei http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173770&page=9 
Ist schnell aus 3 Regalbrettern zusammen gezimmert. 
Gruß
Sueger


----------



## cafabu (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

moin, moin,
wenn Du ein Basler bis ist der Tipp somit hinfällig:
Bei Ebay gibt es immer wieder Rutenständer aus Angelgeschäften billig zu ersteigern. Die haben immer einen Vorteil, so viele Ruten wie möglich, auf wenig Platz anzubieten.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, mal bei seinem Gerätehändler zu fragen, ob er nicht was auszurangieren hat.
Ich habe mittlerweile 4 davon. Kostenlos und vielseitig.


----------



## daniel2501 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rutenständer selber bauen*

werde mal bei uns im geschäft nachfragen vielleicht haben die ja doch einen mal schauen


----------

